# New Senior Hunter - Congratulations Fosse!



## Oneblackdawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Buffalo Ridge Country Rosebud "Rose" passed the last leg and completed her SH title last Sunday at the Northern Flight Hunt Test at Kelly Farms in Marine on St. Croix, MN handled by Tim Springer.

A big congrats to Fosse, my niece Jessie, and Tim for Rose's accomplishments. 8)

Bill and Tar


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats! That is a very proud moment.

Gunny


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Congrats Burt, Jessica and of course Rose............

Burt we still need to get those pictures done.....


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats on to MH.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> Burt we still need to get those pictures done.....


Now more than ever...How is Labor day weekend @ CMRC looking?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fosse said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Burt we still need to get those pictures done.....
> ...


sounds good to me are you going to be there for the weekend ?

I'm going to run at Hennipen on friday (hopefully all day) But I would like to train at CMRC one of the other days Let me know


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> Fosse said:
> 
> 
> > BROWNDOG said:
> ...


Jess and I are planning to camp there all weekend. So come on by...


----------



## Oneblackdawg (Apr 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention when I started this thread that my dog Tar is Rose's mother. Tar was bred to Roger Weller's Max before he earned his FC-AFC titles.

Pedigree link:

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/view ... ogNo=82026

Shameless plug regards, 

Bill


----------

